# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Picked up my dream frogs

## JimO

I got a trio of genuine pumilio blue jeans and wanted to post a couple of pictures. I am so excited I can hardly stand it. They move around the viv a lot, but the only place they would stay still out in the open is on top of the clay background - not the best setting from a photography perspective, but at least I managed a couple of clear shots.

----------


## John Clare

Congratz Jim.  I think you've got excellent taste.  Of all the pumilio morphs, if I were to choose one it would be between Blue Jeans and red Solarte.  Enjoy and thanks for the photos  :Smile: .

----------


## John911

Congrats

----------

